# What kind of Job i could get in Dubai



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear friends, 
i would like to ask you one question what kind of job i could get in Dubai? 

*I am British citizen working in a Police department and have 8 years experience in estate agency as a letting Negotiator but i have been one year in police department as a front line police officer. *

i am seriously thinking to relocate in UAE for life with my family (wife +2 kids). 

what should i do and how could i get a suitable job? is here any one who could help to give me good advice? 

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Well - would depend a bit on your education & qualifications.
Do you have a university degree? - this would help with many roles here.

There are plenty of opportunities in estate agency here - especially once the economy picks up even more and numbers of expats increase again.

Not sure if there are any opportunities within Dubai Police - dont actually have any dealings with them, so dont know if they have any expat roles?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks Steve, well, i do not have UNI degree unfortunately but would i get security supervisor job in Dubai? obviously i could not get Dubai Police job as it is only for UAE citizens only.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not all cops are Emiratis. There are some Omani, Yemeni and I think even Indian or Pakistani. Dubai Police might be looking for someone foreign (I think they were a few years back?) but the positions may have already been filled or canceled.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

Agree - not all cops here are Locals. But a job without a Degree will be tough if you need to also support a family...


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Londinium 13,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My understanding is all the cops on the ground have to speak arabic. Maybe some training rolls they bring in do not have to, but anyone else needs to, is my understanding. A lot of the people we interact with who are police here are not actually emiratis.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> My understanding is all the cops on the ground have to speak arabic. Maybe some training rolls they bring in do not have to, but anyone else needs to, is my understanding. A lot of the people we interact with who are police here are not actually emiratis.


They also have to be able to write in Arabic. My friend's son grew up and went to school with Emiratis and he speaks Arabic like a local but he doesn't write in Arabic and was told he could have had a job in the police force if he had done so.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If you want to maintain a western-standard lifestyle in Dubai, with a wife and two children, you do need to be looking at packages starting at 30,000 AED/month, at the very minimum (and even then it's stretching it a bit). 

Your qualifications aren't going to get you far in Dubai, unfortunately. The property sector is notoriously poorly paid. A handful of agents do make a successful living but that's only because they've developed a strong network of contacts and repeat clients and deal in expensive properties (resale). You won't be able to walk into a similar role fresh off the plane. Most agents deal with lettings and it's a cutthroat industry and it will be almost impossible to support a family on the kind of income you might be able to make in your first few years. Agents earn on a commission basis which is typically 5% of the rent, but even for a 100,000AED property the commission is 5,000, half of which goes to the agency. Can you expect to lease out at least 10 x 100,000AED properties in a month? Were you doing that in London? 

You only have one year as a police officer. That also won't get you far. There are security advisor roles in consulting firms or even as advisors to local governments but these are filled by experienced officers (minimum 15-20 years in commanding positions in their home country) or former military officers.


----------



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Londinium 13,
> 
> Check out this website which you may find of use:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, yeah i have seen this as well but they recruit mostly higher jobs and some one told me that i will wast my time if i only rely online recruit agencies untill i go to Dubai as a visitor and try there personally.


----------



## Londinium 13 (Apr 9, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> If you want to maintain a western-standard lifestyle in Dubai, with a wife and two children, you do need to be looking at packages starting at 30,000 AED/month, at the very minimum (and even then it's stretching it a bit).
> 
> Your qualifications aren't going to get you far in Dubai, unfortunately. The property sector is notoriously poorly paid. A handful of agents do make a successful living but that's only because they've developed a strong network of contacts and repeat clients and deal in expensive properties (resale). You won't be able to walk into a similar role fresh off the plane. Most agents deal with lettings and it's a cutthroat industry and it will be almost impossible to support a family on the kind of income you might be able to make in your first few years. Agents earn on a commission basis which is typically 5% of the rent, but even for a 100,000AED property the commission is 5,000, half of which goes to the agency. Can you expect to lease out at least 10 x 100,000AED properties in a month? Were you doing that in London?
> 
> You only have one year as a police officer. That also won't get you far. There are security advisor roles in consulting firms or even as advisors to local governments but these are filled by experienced officers (minimum 15-20 years in commanding positions in their home country) or former military officers.


hi, i know you are right and i agree with you. i am not thinking to live luxury life in Dubai but just normal life, well at the moment i am thinking to get AE10000 plus house provided by company then slow by slow go up. 
what do you think? will it be enough for me in UAE with wife and two kids? 
i dont know any thing about living standard in UAE. i want to do a job in Dubai and live in Sharjah with family. 
any advice please?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You might just be able to survive on 10K a month if you had housing AND schooling AND health care AND annual flights covered by the company. There's no such thing as free state schools for expats here. And you'd still be living from pay cheque to pay cheque. 

The reality is that companies aren't going to offer you a salary of only 10K a month with housing suitable for a family and school allowances on top of that. 

Salaries of 10K a month, if they have housing on top if it, the housing will most likely be a one-bedroom flat in an unpopular community. 

Then there's the way things are done here. Rents are paid upfront, anywhere from 1-4 cheques for the whole year. School fees are paid upfront. Just to move to Dubai means spending a lot of money out of pocket to set up your life and fewer and fewer companies are offering the all inclusive featherbed packages as most now give you a lump sum salary to spend, although many will advance a sum for your rent, deducting it from your pay cheque each month. But this means you'll be in hock to the company, eh?

There are loads of South Asian and Middle Eastern families surviving on 10K a month but that's because they're happy to live in a cramped 1-bedroom flat, eat nothing but rice and daal, never go out to the nicer restaurants or bars etc. Schools for Indian and Arabic children are also much cheaper. 

But Western expat families will have much larger incomes and much larger expenditures because they're maintaining a lifestyle that's at least comparable to what they had in their home countries. When you come to Dubai you aren't comparing yourself to the Asian or Arabic expats but other Western expats. 




Londinium 13 said:


> hi, i know you are right and i agree with you. i am not thinking to live luxury life in Dubai but just normal life, well at the moment i am thinking to get AE10000 plus house provided by company then slow by slow go up.
> what do you think? will it be enough for me in UAE with wife and two kids?
> i dont know any thing about living standard in UAE. i want to do a job in Dubai and live in Sharjah with family.
> any advice please?


----------

